# LAn-Party mit so 10-12 mann



## d0p3 (12. August 2002)

hi, 
ich und n kolege hatten vor ne 10-12 mann lan mini party zu amchn. was brauchn wir dafür???kann mir das jemand mal ausführlich erklären???OS: entweder 98 oder 2000 (Win)...bis jetz ham wir n 5 port hub (früher gebraucht) und n paar netzwerkkarten....ich dank euch schonmal jetz


----------



## Dunsti (12. August 2002)

normalerweise reicht pro Rechner eine Netzwerkkarte und ein Hub, an dem sich dann alle "anstöpseln".

Das Problem mit dem Hub ist, daß die Bandbreite (also die 100MBit) sich auf alle angeschlossenen User aufteilt (d.h. bei 10 Usern hat jeder nur noch 10MBit bei "Volllast"). Je nach verwendetem Spiel kann das dann schnell zu langsam werden. (ich denke da z.B. an UT, wo man unter Umständen Map's u.ä. vom Server lädt, wenn man die net hat)

Sinnvoller wäre es in dem Fall statt dem Hub einen Switch zu nehmen.


Dunsti


----------



## Eyewitness (12. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Dunsti _
> *Das Problem mit dem Hub ist, daß die Bandbreite (also die 100MBit) sich auf alle angeschlossenen User aufteilt (d.h. bei 10 Usern hat jeder nur noch 10MBit bei "Volllast"). *


*hust*

Es stimmt schon, daß die Netzwerkgeschwindigkeit bei einem Hub nach unten geht, weil bei einem Hub immer nur ein Rechner im Netz senden kann und es häufig zu Kollisionen kommt, gerade bei Spielen, wo ständig gesendet werden muß. Daher schließe ich mich meinem Vorredner an und würde auch einen Switch empfehlen.

Welches OS ihr dafür benutzt ist eigentlich egal. Vom Prinzip her braucht ihr auch keine großen Einstellungen vorzunehmen, laßt die Rechner einfach alle in derselben Workgroup, dann könnt ihr einfacher Files untereinander austauschen.


----------



## AvS (14. August 2002)

und falls alle dämme brechen, könnte noch eine feste IP helfen. die einzustellen is ganz einfach


----------



## Moqui (14. August 2002)

*HUB oder Switch*

Ich habe schon öfters ne LAN veranstaltet und bin zu der Ansicht gekommen, dass nur zum spielen ein HUB völlig ausreicht, da die Spiele, z. B. Counter-Strike die Geschwindigkeit beim Down- bzw. Upload von Maps, herunterregeln. Man kann vom Server keine Map mit 100mbit herunterladen, sondern eher mit 5-10Mbit.

Wenn allerdings MP3's oder Filme getauscht werden, solange andere spielen, ist ein Switch auf jedenfall angebracht.


----------



## haldjo1 (14. August 2002)

ich würd mal sagen dass es etwas schwierig wird mit einem 5 port hub ein 10 oder mehr mann netzwerk zu machen, ich würd dir empfehlen dir nen 16 port switch zu besorgen und mindestens einen dedicated server (je nach spiel)  ranzuhängen


----------



## Sibbe2k (18. August 2002)

also das ein hub vollkommen ausreicht wage ich (aus erfahrung sprechend) zu bezweifeln. Ein Switch ist da wirklich besser. Naja, OS ist relativ egal, hauptsache es unterstützt Netzwerke  Und da es sich annhört als handelt es sich hier um eine kleine Keller LAN und nicht irgendwas größeres, brauchst du auch nicht pro game einen dedicated server, wenn du nen halbwegs leistungsfähigen rechner über hast (500er oder so) kannst da drüber nachdenken, aber sonst reicht das auch wenn du normal auf deinem rechner nen server für deine leute aufmachst.


----------

